# App Directory?



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can find a comprehensive directory for iPad/iPod apps?  To me, trying to find an app in the App Store is like trying to find a light switch in the dark.  So frustrating!

Thanks!


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

I use this:

http://itunes.apple.com/us/genre/mobile-software-applications/id36?mt=8

Not perfect, but at least everything is in categories and alphabetized.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks!

It's a start anyway.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been using this:
http://appshopper.com/link/appshopper

and what does your link go to tallylynn? All I get is iTunes?

Betsy


----------

